# Kiko/Alpine cross



## stut8500 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello, 

does anyone have experience with kiko/alpine crosses for packing? The hardiness, easy birthing, easy to keep feet, and parasite resistance of the kiko crossed with a large athletic alpine sounds good on paper to me. Wondering if anyone can back this idea up or discard it?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

stut8500 said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have experience with kiko/alpine crosses for packing? The hardiness, easy birthing, easy to keep feet, and parasite resistance of the kiko crossed with a large athletic alpine sounds good on paper to me. Wondering if anyone can back this idea up or discard it?


I honestly have no idea But, it sounds like a good idea to me, I think that's a interesting cross


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

From what I’ve seen, it’s a very popular cross. I recommend joining some Facebook groups for pack goats. There’s a very large community!


----------

